# Problem with Samsung DVD R/W TS-H552 drive



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

Both my Samsung DVD R/W TS-H552 drives on my two computer system seem to have the same problem. To open the drive tray, I have to continuously keep pressing the drive open/eject buton. It finally opens after many many tries. When a disk is loaded, the system says "no disk" and would not Read or write.
When I first purchased these drives, I installed them in one computer and they worked fine and I was able to copy from one to the other. They read both DVDs and CDs well. Then I later removed one drive and installed it in my other computer. Both drives worked well in each computer until this problem developed. 
I have reloaded the firmware TS04 several times and have even tried loading TS06 firmware, still the same problem. Anyone with answers or a similar problem and have resolved it. Appreciate your help.
Thanks C.J.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, C.J.
Check that the drives are jumpered correctly and the power cable is firmly slotted.
Some drives don't like using the Cable Select jumper setting, so best when using two drives on the one Ide cable to have them set up as Master and Slave.
Have the Samsung DVD/RW's as Master on both systems, with the Slave on the middle connector of the Ide Cable.

If they are jumpered and cabled properly, uninstall all burning software from Add/Remove Programs, then go into Device Manager, right-click on each Optical Drive's name and select Uninstall.
Restart and let windows install & configure the drives.


----------



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

HI Houndog777,
I appreciate your assistance. I did as you suggested but it did not resolve the problem. Do you think that the laser maybe burnt out and would that cause the eject problem. If I could obtain a block diagram of the sequence of operation of the drive, it would be a grate help in diagnosing the problems. I e-mailed the Samsung Corperation, but as of todate, I have not received a reply. If there are any other suggestions, I welcome them.
Thanks a million.
C.J.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
The only problem similar to this I've come across is when the tray doesn't open at all because it's stuck on the wrong cog/tooth inside the unit; so your problem is puzzling.

Try this software approach first, from Microsoft....
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/
Download the Guided Help.
It may not seem applicable to your specific problem, but it's a known cure-all for cd/dvd problems.


----------



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Houndog777,
Thanks for the help, but after contacting Samsung, I received a reply from them telling me that both my drives had passed their warranty period in January and February this year. At that time they were three years old. They suggested that I take the necessary steps to have it returned to be repaired. Off-course that's at a cost. I have decided "No deal" It'll just be throwing away money. I'll opt to discard them and purchase new drives. Will they be Samsung? Million dollar ???????????? Once bitten, twice shy. Thanks a great deal. I certainly appreciated your response. cwss4joe


----------

